# FB Rest pond parameters



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone know the exact parameters of the rest pond on Farmington Bay? I am looking on my topo maps and would like to know the boundary lines (if possible by GPS coordinates) so I can see exactly where they are on the map. I know where the lines are along the dike, but I would like to see where they reflect on the other side of the pond. If I remember right, the rest pond boundary signs can be found between the bridges on the dike. Am I remembering this correctly? Is the boundary closer to the south bridge, or the north bridge?

Thanks


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The rest pond is on the north end of unite 1. They have it marked all the way around it you cant miss it. They leave you room to hunt on the east bank.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

There isn't anything on the east boundary though is there?? I know on the main east west dike, there is a wooden post and you aren't even supposed to have guns loaded out to that point if I remember right.... i don't know of anything like that on the north end or out on the east shore of the rest pond. Does anyone know of any boundaries on the pond directly south of the east/west dike? Birds raft there as well....


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

the east boarder is plainly marked also...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Are there posts and signs out in the middle of the pond saying "must be beyond this area to hunt" or something?


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Would somebody please buy Dustin a compass


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I am talking about the pond on the North entrance to FB. I know they are clearly marked out there, but I am not standing out there right now with my GPS to get the coordinates. I was hoping someone could get me within a few feet so I could look it up on my topo maps here at home.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

I would bet on a topo map unit 1 would be flat...
Just a thought  


Spry


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

No kidding??? I hadn't thought of that. :wink: 

I have Topo!- a topo map on CD rom, which tells me the GPS coordinates as I scroll over the area. If someone could tell me the approximate coordiates, I can compare them on my software, to see where the boundaries lie on a map. Otherwise, there is no way of telling unless you go out there with a GPS, which I don't have the time for right now.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wileywapati said:


> Would somebody please buy Dustin a compass


I fixed it. I dont know what I was thinking.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

If youa re talking about the ponds on the left hand side when you first come in to fb. The first one is for disable hunters. The pond just at the bend befor you head west. You cna hunt that pond pluse there a couple other ponds over that way you can hunt. I dont take my gps with me place like that. So I can't help you with that part.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe this will help. I took a picture of my screen with the mapping software, and drew some crude arrows to indicate what I was talking about.[attachment=0:30qgr1kg]FBMap.JPG[/attachment:30qgr1kg]

So, where along the main dike of the north entrance does the rest area end, as you are driving southbound on the dike? Does it make a line straight across the pond?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

just befor the air boat parking area.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Something like this?
[attachment=0:3bejr9e9]FBMap.JPG[/attachment:3bejr9e9]


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

No.... The pond isn't cut in half like that. Its cut long ways, not right in half. If you go out about 600 feet from the north south dike and run a line straight down that whole pond to the wooden post on the main east/west dike at the south end of that pond, that is all rest area. You can hunt the whole eastern shore from as far out as that post is as far as I know.... I really would like to ask one of the guys out there to be sure that if I was to hunt the pond, that I left enough room that a sailing cripple wouldn't make it to the rest area before i could catch and dispatch it.

I know guys hunt off the island that is out there on the north end of the pond... but I don't know how far that is off the dike.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Here you go Chaser... here are the two big ponds on FB and I believe this is how the rest area is set up. The main dike between the two ponds is where most of the dike hunters set up. It looks really scaled down but its actually a huge area when you get out there. There is a wooden post on the dike that marks the area you can load up/set up to shoot ducks... everything from there on out is fair game I believe.... Please correct me somebody if I'm way off... the only thing I think might be off is what point on the North end the rest pond ends at.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

You're both a bit off. Some teamwork will get you pretty close though. :wink: I'm not positive but I think RR's line needs to move to the right a bit more (closer to that dark line on his pic, the left side of those 4 "subunits" in your pic). Regardless, make it more parrallel to the dike and then erase everything east and south of where it intersects with your own line. That northwest quadrant the team effort creates is the rest area. As has been stated already - very well marked on all 4 sides (yes, signs are in the water). Good job guys...at least you both know how to post pics. I haven't got a clue :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Closer to the main road? Which end, north or south? I know the one cove on the very north end is rest pond but I wasn't sure if that second little cove was part of it or not. Thats weird about the signs in the water... if I make it out there, I'll have to check them out because as often as I've sat and glassed the pond, I've never seen the signs in the water.


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

RR's line should run pretty parrallel to the west dike and further out in the water. I'm not 100% on the where the NE point should be either but I'm almost positive the area straight south of the parking area at the north end of unit 1 (located at the corner where the north/south road in/out turns towards goose egg and the west dike) is closed. I could be wrong as I've never walked out there but I am positive that the boundary's SE corner is out in the water. The signs can be hard to see. If you stop at the airboat launch and glass pretty much straight out you should be able to pick them out better. You'll be able to see the first sign without any help as it isn't out there very far. Note to boater's who cut the corner: STOP IT - IT'S ILLEGAL!!!


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

gonna try some pics since I'm horrible with words. wish me luck...


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

another way to look at it is to draw the saeme line east to west like chaserofallbirds first pic and then put riverrats line going north to south, move them both farther out. (riverrats farther to the east, chaser's farther to the south, each just a little bit) take the northwest area in those lines and that is the rest pond.
i hope that made some sense. 

on you way in if you stop at the office on the left, nock and see if anybody is there. they have big maps inside that will explain thing clearly, and im shure they will be glad to show you so they dont have to come out there and lecture anybody when they do it wrong!! :lol: 

wingman is correct!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow... so you CAN hunt that southern end past the launch area huh? I'll be damned... I thought that whole section by the road was closed off.... Good to know. That makes sense the area you have cordoned off there Wingman. That means the island is just past the boundary then... I'll have to stop by the office there at Farmington and ask them exactly where and how to hunt that area because I don't want a lecture from those guys either. Any rules on where your tender has to hang out or can they pretty much be anywhere ready to go and get your cripples for you?

I don't know that all the guys criss crossing that area or hunting out there in the middle were outside that area you've drawn up Wingman... It looks like thats an awful lot of closed water closer to the east shore than some of the people I've seen set up so I will definitely be double checking my idea with the office so I don't have them pay me a visit later. :shock:


----------



## wingmanck (Sep 7, 2007)

Once again team work might come into play here  . You and I are gonna have to combine pics! Originally I was just thinking "rest pond" which is no hunting, NO TRESSPASSING (and has all the signs). The rest of the unit is open to tresspassing but not necessarily hunting. You can't hunt within 600 feet of the west dike south of the rest area either, as it has vehicles going up and down it all day (no signs but in proc). As for tenders, the way I understand it is that they can go anywhere but the rest area. You can retrieve in the 600' zone, just not shoot there. hint: If you're thinking about going to the island, save your energy. It gets pounded by folks who park in that first parking lot or boats pretty much daily. Doesn't sound like that's your plan but thought I'd throw ya a freebie since it was mentioned.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

wingmanck said:


> Once again team work might come into play here  . You and I are gonna have to combine pics! Originally I was just thinking "rest pond" which is no hunting, NO TRESSPASSING (and has all the signs). The rest of the unit is open to tresspassing but not necessarily hunting. You can't hunt within 600 feet of the west dike south of the rest area either, as it has vehicles going up and down it all day (no signs but in proc). As for tenders, the way I understand it is that they can go anywhere but the rest area. You can retrieve in the 600' zone, just not shoot there. hint: If you're thinking about going to the island, save your energy. It gets pounded by folks who park in that first parking lot or boats pretty much daily. Doesn't sound like that's your plan but thought I'd throw ya a freebie since it was mentioned.


Nah, my plan was to hunt open water out there... I've heard that with the south winds that hit that area usually, the island isn't the best place to be anyway because the wind screws you up. I just want to make sure that I'm far enough out of the rest area that if I do hit a bird (hopefully thats not a huge issue with birds right in my lap) I don't want to be caught chasing it out of bounds.... :shock:


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Where in the proc. does it say 600 feet from a road with vehicles? I can't find it anywhere. Someone on here said there were signs but if not, where does this info come from? Not saying it's not there, just can't find it myself.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

357bob said:


> Where in the proc. does it say 600 feet from a road with vehicles? I can't find it anywhere. Someone on here said there were signs but if not, where does this info come from? Not saying it's not there, just can't find it myself.


*Waterfowl guide book page 21 under the big heading "Closed Areas"*


> Closed areas
> Utah Admin. Code R657-9-32
> Unless you have prior permission from the
> Division, you may visit state waterfowl management
> ...


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Goshawk, *THANKS* I never caught it there.I almost missed your post, what with the small font and all. :?


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Nah, my plan was to hunt open water out there... I've heard that with the south winds that hit that area usually, the island isn't the best place to be anyway because the wind screws you up. I just want to make sure that I'm far enough out of the rest area that if I do hit a bird (hopefully thats not a huge issue with birds right in my lap) I don't want to be caught chasing it out of bounds.... :shock:


I asked an officer out there this morning if that would work. He said if you go east from the airboat launch there are posts in the open water marking where it becomes huntable. He didn't think the float tube idea would work though - "ducks aren't that dumb" was his response.

If you're still going to try it I'd cover yourself in some of that camo army netting. Or you could get one of those monster magnum goose decys guys use to hide under :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, my plan was to hunt open water out there... I've heard that with the south winds that hit that area usually, the island isn't the best place to be anyway because the wind screws you up. I just want to make sure that I'm far enough out of the rest area that if I do hit a bird (hopefully thats not a huge issue with birds right in my lap) I don't want to be caught chasing it out of bounds.... :shock:
> ...


So how did you do?
Riley, dont be scurred!!! Go try it. Diverfreak does great there out of something just a little bit more low profile!!!!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I did the float tube thing quite a few tears ago and did quite well. Ducks may not be "that dumb", doesn't mean they can't be fooled.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> So how did you do?


I didn't even shoot once. It was a really pretty morning but not a whole lot flying - only saw a couple of birds hit the dike.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

scott_rn said:


> He didn't think the float tube idea would work though - "ducks aren't that dumb" was his response.
> 
> If you're still going to try it I'd cover yourself in some of that camo army netting. Or you could get one of those monster magnum goose decys guys use to hide under :lol:


I don't know that I'll even say anything when I try it.... I'll probably just go do it. I'd love to see the look on that guys face when I pull out with a wad of ducks. I think it'll work too Bob, and I disagree with the CO. Ducks are that stupid... especially divers. And when you're hunting the edge of a an area they go because they think they're safe, that takes the easy factor and ratchets it up a couple notches. There is a huge difference between what I have in mind, what Diver Freak does and what some guy does pulling up in a bigass boat with a huge grass cover on it. Honestly, I had this thought too. If its super shallow out there... say knee deep, whats to keep a guy from hitching a ride out there, having a buddy in a kayak on shore, and the dude just crouches on his knees with dekes all around him? No boat, just the ability to look up and shoot? I may be making this whole idea way too complicated. :lol:


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

When you decide to do it make sure you take pics! IF its that easy i may get rid of 280 of my 300 dekes and get rid of my layout boats! Ducks arent dumb! I beleive if you can shoot 7 ducks over decoys you did everything right and outfooled them! If you shoot less than 7 your the dumb one! I have been open water gunning ducks for years and i still have a day or two that i struggle but considering i do it almost every day of the season for the past 10 years, i have learned open water gunning by trial and error and there is no more error! Good look to you in your learning process!

DiverFreak


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> When you decide to do it make sure you take pics! IF its that easy i may get rid of 280 of my 300 dekes and get rid of my layout boats! Ducks arent dumb! I beleive if you can shoot 7 ducks over decoys you did everything right and outfooled them! If you shoot less than 7 your the dumb one! I have been open water gunning ducks for years and i still have a day or two that i struggle but considering i do it almost every day of the season for the past 10 years, i have learned open water gunning by trial and error and there is no more error! Good look to you in your learning process!
> 
> DiverFreak


Right... they're so brilliant that in three hours, you guys can shoot 35 ducks from one spot off the rest pond. :lol: Five limits is what you had posted right... on a bluebird day? I just don't buy the "duck brilliance" and it cracks me up that one guy at the WMA says that Redheads are one of the stupidest birds he's ever hunted and another guy who works out there says that float tubing won't work because ducks aren't that dumb. Hmmm who do we believe there? :? I've seen divers work on the Berry and at Farmington... not from a float tube or a layout boat but they haven't been real tough to bring to within shooting distance... I'd imagine doing something to lower your profile would only make them seem that much more stupid for most folks. As far as Gadwalls and Widgeon, you yourself said that they were easier to kill than the divers. I'm sure either I'll get footage or take somebody with me to get shots of this whole fiasco if it ever goes down. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

diverfreak said:


> I have been open water gunning ducks for years and i still have a day or two that i struggle but considering i do it almost every day of the season for the past 10 years, i have learned open water gunning by trial and error and there is no more error! Good look to you in your learning process!DiverFreak


I'm sure this has a lot to do with it but it is ducks, divers at that. It can't really be rocket science can it? If it is, then I'd guess a pretty high percentage of the hunters out there who are interested in this form of hunting are screwed because there is a (percieved anyway) real inability to be creative in how they do things... most do the same old tired thing over and over so having to change it up and give a different look or use a different technique is something most won't do. Its not that they can't but most just won't.


----------

